# Most reliable tubular tires?



## mbnakron88 (Feb 12, 2009)

Who makes the most puncture resistant tubulars? I was thinking of going with Conti 4000's. I have had a lot of success with the clincher version, 6,000 miles with no flats. Curious who makes the most reliable tubular tires.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

You're going to get so many different responses to this-- I had a conti 4000 tubular and I tried it, was very happy when it punctured and got rid of it. I thought it was not even close to being worth the money.

If puncture resistance is your only concern, conti makes a sprinter gatorskin (I think). My most successful tires for puncture resistance were tufo s33 special tires w/ the sealant inside. They won't puncture, but they ride like crap!


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Mdeth1313 said:


> My most successful tires for puncture resistance were tufo s33 special tires w/ the sealant inside. They won't puncture, but they ride like crap!


And what's worse is that they can develop a leak where the valve stem goes into the tire! The sealant doesn't fix that kind of leak.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Are these tubulars for racing or just riding? I've only used the Conti Competions, but they've done pretty well, but I typically use those on race day only. I'd think something like Gator skins should be fine, but that's usually at the cost of more weight and more rolling resistance.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

I've used Schwalbe Stelvio 25s...Discontinued now, but you might get them still somwhere.

VERY durable and punctureproof. Decent rolling resistance too.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll second the gatorskins if reliability is your main concern. Regular Sprinters aren't bad either.

Vittoria Pave with the 320TPI should be pretty reliable as well.

Stay away from the Conti GP4K since you cannot repair them (the tire is not sewn in, it is vulcanized/melted in).


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Repaired many sew-ups lately? :ihih:


----------



## mbnakron88 (Feb 12, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Are these tubulars for racing or just riding? I've only used the Conti Competions, but they've done pretty well, but I typically use those on race day only. I'd think something like Gator skins should be fine, but that's usually at the cost of more weight and more rolling resistance.


It will be as a combination of races and longer endurance rides. I would be more worried about reliability than weight.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Lectron said:


> Repaired many sew-ups lately? :ihih:


whenever possible. I'll second the Pave/Gatorskin trend. I race on Conti Comps and they hold up well to training miles, too.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

I too like the Contie Comp...good puncture protection..never had a flat on'em
Grip is fabulous! Seems to be quite durable too, but I use those mostly for racing pupose


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

Lectron said:


> I've used Schwalbe Stelvio 25s...Discontinued now, but you might get them still somwhere.
> 
> VERY durable and punctureproof. Decent rolling resistance too.


They may be durable but if these are the tires made by Tufo for Schwalbe the rolling resistance isn't very good at all. But moot point as they are discontinued as you point out.


----------



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lectron said:


> I've used Schwalbe Stelvio 25s...Discontinued now, but you might get them still somwhere.
> 
> VERY durable and punctureproof. Decent rolling resistance too.



The Stelvio 25 is still listed as current inventory on both biketiresdirect and world class cycles as well as on the Schwalbe site.

I just bought a box of Schwalbe's from World class so not hard to find ........


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've done a pretty good amount of racing and a decent amount of riding on Continental Competitions as well. Very odd how they seem to roll so effortlessly but still have a good grip on the road. Very great all around tire.


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Conti Competition


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Guinness2009 said:


> The Stelvio 25 is still listed as current inventory on both biketiresdirect and world class cycles as well as on the Schwalbe site.
> 
> I just bought a box of Schwalbe's from World class so not hard to find ........


Good to know, still have 5 to wear out thou.....Might purchase a few still
It's a great tire in all aspects


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

My first suggestion: Wolber Invulnerables. Then I remembered they haven't been made in HOW many years?!

My personal opinion: ride whatcha like and bring Tufo goop or Vittoria Pit Stop with you. 

Me? I liked the Competitions I had on for a while. I like Tufos, but not the S33s. Vittorias are always bueno. Don't think I've ridden the rest. Stay away from cheep tubies. The tubes that are overlapped and then glued together ride like real poo.

M


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

+1 Conti Comps, especially in 25mm. My all time favorite all around tubular!


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I've got some Conti Comps waiting to glue up when my Tangentes wear out, which should be about three rides from now at the rate they are wearing out... I have NEVER burned through a set of tires as fast as those.

Based on the fact that the Contis are Vectran and Black Chili, they should be similar to the GP4000s for wear/reliability, right?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

steve_e_f said:


> Based on the fact that the Contis are Vectran and Black Chili, they should be similar to the GP4000s for wear/reliability, right?


I would think so, approximately. Since my GP4000 clinchers are much cheaper, I put most of the miles on them, but I still put a lot of miles on my Competitions, granted, my route is relatively clean from road debris. I don't quite keep track of the miles logged on the road and rollers, but mine are still looking good from last June.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Lectron said:


> Repaired many sew-ups lately? :ihih:


Since you don't, I'll pay you to ship your flatted tubies to me.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

zriggle said:


> Since you don't, I'll pay you to ship your flatted tubies to me.


I don't flat


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I would think so, approximately. Since my GP4000 clinchers are much cheaper, I put most of the miles on them, but I still put a lot of miles on my Competitions, granted, my route is relatively clean from road debris. I don't quite keep track of the miles logged on the road and rollers, but mine are still looking good from last June.


I had GP4000 tubies for about 300 miles and the rear flatted 2 days ago. A very tiny piece of glass... I know it was a piece of glass, but it was right on the center of the tread (thickest part) and took me a while to find it, it was so small. I like the ride & longevity of the GP4000 clinchers, and was hoping to get the same of the tubies. They need ride nice for the short time  I'm thinking maybe bad luck, or should I try conti's competition? They are a little less $ at my LBS than the G4000 tubulars.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

eekase said:


> I'm thinking maybe bad luck, or should I try conti's competition? They are a little less $ at my LBS than the G4000 tubulars.


don't throw the baby out with the bath water. if you get a bunch of flats then they are certainly bad, but any tire can flat with the right piece of glass on the wrong day.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

The new GP4000 are not repairable in the traditional manner with the seamless casing. I would also watch out for Conti Comps that were CHEAPER than the GP4000. They may be the old model. You can tell by the orange tread on the old Comps. The new Conti Comps are all black, with Black Chili and Vectran. Good tire IMHO. But a peice of glass trumps all...


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info :thumbsup: , I'll put the conti GP4000 on and see how it goes, as I have 2 new ones left. Like I said, I really liked the way they ride.


----------

